# THR22 B-Band Converter



## mpr933 (Mar 19, 2004)

I received my THR22 today and went back and forth with support for hours telling them that the satellite setup menu says the b-band converters are required. My HR23 did not require them so I was surprised the THR22 did.
So, until I receive them I am stuck watching SD channels.
My dish is a Slimline-5
Just a heads up in case anyone else runs into the same situation.


----------



## rick31621 (Jun 20, 2004)

mpr933 said:


> I received my THR22 today and went back and forth with support for hours telling them that the satellite setup menu says the b-band converters are required. My HR23 did not require them so I was surprised the THR22 did.
> So, until I receive them I am stuck watching SD channels.
> My dish is a Slimline-5
> Just a heads up in case anyone else runs into the same situation.


They were in the box with the receiver. Mine came w/ them.


----------



## richierich (Jul 10, 2002)

HR23 has a Built In Broadband Tuner so it doesn't need the BBCs.

The HR22 does and the THR22 was built on the HR22 DVR Platform.


----------



## carb1a4h (Dec 15, 2011)

Strange, got my THR22 Monday and set it up with activation Tuesday evening. Today I get two over-nighted BBC modules. 

All HD seems to to be working fine. Do I need these BBC modules?


----------



## mpr933 (Mar 19, 2004)

carb1a4h said:


> Strange, got my THR22 Monday and set it up with activation Tuesday evening. Today I get two over-nighted BBC modules.
> 
> All HD seems to to be working fine. Do I need these BBC modules?


That is odd, mine is activated but I only get the SD channels and the HD channels say searching. I should get my BBC modules tomorrow.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

carb1a4h said:


> Strange, got my THR22 Monday and set it up with activation Tuesday evening. Today I get two over-nighted BBC modules.
> 
> All HD seems to to be working fine. Do I need these BBC modules?


You probably have a Single Wire Multiswitch (SWM) setup, so you do NOT want to connect BBC modules.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

mpr933 said:


> That is odd, mine is activated but I only get the SD channels and the HD channels say searching. I should get my BBC modules tomorrow.


You don't have a SWM setup, so you need the BBC modules.


----------



## mpr933 (Mar 19, 2004)

litzdog911 said:


> You don't have a SWM setup, so you need the BBC modules.


Yep, I connected them today and all is well.


----------



## JRAllas (Mar 26, 2006)

I received my new TRH22-100 yesterday and today two B-band converters showed up in the mail.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

Only slightly off-topic, is the SWM something easily user installable or do you really need a tech to come out? My current multi-switch is installed in my computer room. Is it just a straight swap or would I have to get on the roof (out of the question)?


----------



## carb1a4h (Dec 15, 2011)

litz, thanks for the info. I do have SWM installed so... anyone need some B-band connectors?


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

midas said:


> Only slightly off-topic, is the SWM something easily user installable or do you really need a tech to come out? My current multi-switch is installed in my computer room. Is it just a straight swap or would I have to get on the roof (out of the question)?


Do you already have an HD Slimline dish? If yes, the four coax cables from your dish that current connect to your Zinwell WB68 multiswitch would connect to a SWM8 instead. The SWM8 also needs its own Power Inserter. Then you use SWM-compatible splitters (SWS2, SWS4, SWS8) to split the SWM8 output to feed one coax to each DVR and Receiver. Even dual tuner DVRs only need one coax cable with SWM.

You can buy SWM8, Power Inserter, and splitters from dealers like Solid Signal.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

litzdog911 said:


> Do you already have an HD Slimline dish? If yes, the four coax cables from your dish that current connect to your Zinwell WB68 multiswitch would connect to a SWM8 instead. The SWM8 also needs its own Power Inserter. Then you use SWM-compatible splitters (SWS2, SWS4, SWS8) to split the SWM8 output to feed one coax to each DVR and Receiver. Even dual tuner DVRs only need one coax cable with SWM.
> 
> You can buy SWM8, Power Inserter, and splitters from dealers like Solid Signal.


I think I have a slimline dish, but not certain. I do get all the HD channels, so I assume I'm OK. I do know it's a 5 LNB dish.

I just really don't want to deal with an installer so hopefully I can talk DirecTV into a deal on a box and switch without them forcing a tech to come out.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

If it's a 5 LNB dish then it doesn't have a built in SWM and you can buy your own and hook it up, as I did.


----------



## BOBCAT (Nov 28, 2002)

Wanted to convert my slimline dish to SWM. Called D* to get one. The only way that they will provide it is to have an installer come out and put it in. 
Don't need to pay an installer $49 to do something that I can do myself. 
Guess I'll look on ebay for one. Solid Signal wants too much for them, They seem to charge list price on a lot of accessories unless they put it on sale.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

You think you can get one for less than $49? I don't understand your logic here.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Having DirecTV do this for $49 is a great deal.


----------



## BOBCAT (Nov 28, 2002)

Stevel
It wasn't a mater of the $49, but the fact that they had to install it.
I have a special setup with a distribution panel, and don't want one of their installers messing around with my setup.
lizdog911,
At the time of my post, I hadn't looked at ebay to compare prices.
I might as well let the installer come out and pay the fee, but tell him that I will install it myself.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

It was my understanding that DirecTV would provide only a SWMline dish. If you want a separate SWM module you have to buy it elsewhere.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

When I called about getting the Tivo, they told me they couldn't figure out a way to order and ship me an SWM setup. After trying for a while, they finally agreed to $120 in credits to allow me to buy my own.


----------

